# Homemade Spider weights and Shark leaders



## CootHammer (Jan 10, 2012)

Made up some leaders, that's a 14/0 hook. The weight is stationary on these, I haven't been successful enough to have an opinion on what's better yet. The weights were easy to make, I used a 1 1/2" copper cap and it worked great. I made two with a PVC cap and it worked ok but it gets soft on you.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks good bro. My hookup rate increased tenfold when I went to a sliding weight, but I know plenty of guys who fish the stationary weight. Best advice is see what works for you. Those weights came out great.

www.fishingscout.com/scouts/LostBoysOutdoors


----------



## CootHammer (Jan 10, 2012)

How long do you make your cable section? I'm assuming your weight slides on the cable, I'm gonna make some that way also. Thanks for the input, any advice is always welcome.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Weight slides on the mono. I make the mono section 40-50 feet and the cable section 6-10 feet

I know that sounds really long for the mono section but it works great and has multiple benefits.

www.fishingscout.com/scouts/LostBoysOutdoors


----------



## CootHammer (Jan 10, 2012)

The next batch will be like that, I'm glad I asked I assumed the weight was on the cable.


----------

